
The Rock-Star Appeal of Modern Monetary Theory - frgtpsswrdlame
https://www.thenation.com/article/the-rock-star-appeal-of-modern-monetary-theory/
======
sharemywin
So, basically it looks at unemployment as a market failure.

------
sharemywin
So, is this the bridge to Universal basic income?

